# Feedback PCGH 02/08



## DerSitzRiese (4. Januar 2008)

ich fang mal an.

-dünn trotz sehr viel Werbung
-Einkaufsführer: Eingabegeräte fehlt
-Einkaufführer:Netzteile -> Lautheit in db sattt sone

und warum kostet zB die HD3870 in jeden Artikel verschieden viel?
S.30 240
S.39 220
S.43 alle 200
S.99 190


----------



## Eiche (4. Januar 2008)

das haben die schon öfter mal mit den preisen

emm ich bin dafür das der Crysis Tuner 2.0 noch angegeben wird welche einstelungen erst bei DX10 greiff z.B. Spiel-Effekte [Very High DX10]
und sich obtionen auch abschalten lassen zB der Spezialeinstellungen


----------



## Player007 (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Auf Seite 42 wurde das Bild von der Gainward 8800GT und GTS vertauscht.

Gruß


----------



## Marbus16 (5. Januar 2008)

Wer die Werbung, den Preis sowie das Papier der PCGH satt hat, dem empfehle ich die HWL Printed. Hab mich tw. schon gewundert, ob ich nu 2 Seiten umblättere - nein, sind nur so dick. Werbung ist auch kaum drin. Und das alles für 15 / Jahr - Da solltet ihr euch ne Scheibe von abschneiden.

Konstruktive Kritik, keine Werbung und kein Rumhacken, dat iss dieser Post hier.

BTW waren die 8 für die PCGHEX diesen Monat zuviel, kann mir die PCGH nicht mehr kaufen


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (5. Januar 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Wer die Werbung, den Preis sowie das Papier der PCGH satt hat, dem empfehle ich die HWL Printed. Hab mich tw. schon gewundert, ob ich nu 2 Seiten umblättere - nein, sind nur so dick. Werbung ist auch kaum drin. Und das alles für 15 / Jahr



Ja aber die HWL kommt nur alle 2 Monate raus und das ohne DVD, zudem finde ich sie nicht so lesenswert wie die PCGH. Das soll hier kein geschleime sein aber ich überfliege die HWL meistens nur. Mir fehlt da ein Einkaufsführer, sowie Noten und ordendlich Fazits. Werbung nehme ich dafür gerne in kauf und das dünne Papier stört mich persönlich nicht.
Aber jeder hat seine eigene Meinung 
MFG


----------



## Player007 (5. Januar 2008)

Moin

hab noch was gefunden^^

Auf Seite 106, beim Schritt 11 auf dem Bild E.
Das sollen doch ne 8600GT, 8800GTX und ne ULTRA sein, aber auf dem Bild sieht die in der Mitte eher wie eine 8800GT aus und nich wie eine GTX (die ja das gleiche PCB wie die ULTRA haben muss) oder?


----------



## Lee (9. Januar 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> hab noch was gefunden^^
> 
> ...



Die Karte in der Mitte kann keine GTX sein. Sie hat nur einen SLI Connector. Die rechts war definitiv ne Ultra. Die linke muss wohl ne 8600 GTS gewesen sein (wobei ich meine kleiner in Erinnnerung hatte).

Ansonsten finde ich sie gut, wobei mich *richtig *ärgert ist die Marktübersicht der Phenom Boards. Soviele gute Boards wurden ausgelassen, z.B. das 790FX DFI, das MA770-DS3 von Gigabyte, das MA790X von Gigabyte und das MA790FX-DS5 von Gigabyte. Ob das Asus M3A dabei war habe ich gerade net im Kopf. Zudem hättet ihr ein wenig über OC bei denen schreiben können.


----------



## FeuRenard (11. Januar 2008)

PCGH 02/08 | S.49 schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Mittelklasse: 750 GB
> Ein halbes *Giga*byte reicht ihnen nicht, ein ganzes ist aber zu teuer? [...]


  ist das aus dem rückblick auf der dvd rausgeschnitten worden ? 

Bin ich i-wie sofort drüber gestolpert ...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (13. Januar 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Einkaufführer:Netzteile -> Lautheit in db sattt sone



Ich habe zwar die Ausgabe noch nicht komplett durch, aber wenn es so sein sollte, wären die Angaben in Sone doch wieder besser.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Januar 2008)

ja, genau. das wurde uns doch gerade durch die PCGH eingeimpft, das Sone besser vergleichbar ist, oder!

@Redis: gibt mal nen Statement ab, bitte (auch zu den anderen Punkten. Wollen doch sehen ob unsere Kritik auch auf offene Ohren stößt )


----------



## AMDSempron (13. Januar 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> ist das aus dem rückblick auf der dvd rausgeschnitten worden ?
> 
> Bin ich i-wie sofort drüber gestolpert ...


Bin ich auch erst mal drüber gestopert, schon geil, ich hol mir dann ne 750MB Pladde für 160  :x

Noch wass, ein Trend, den ich überhaupt nicht abhaben kann: Ihr habt die Newsseite ziemlich beschnitten, das ist noch ein Bruchteil von damals, Ihr verweist dann auf PCGH.de .  Allerdings bin ich ein Mensch mit Verpflichtungen, der nich den ganzen Tag sich durch das Web pflügt und habe es eh lieber auf Papier, dann kann ich auch im Bett oder im Urlaub alles gemütlich am Strand lesen (ohne sich über Glaretype Displays und hohe Kosten für W-LAN im Ausland aufzuregen) bzw. sich erst mal ein NB anscchaffen muss.


----------



## y33H@ (15. Januar 2008)

Der NT Test aus der 01/08 ist ja offenbar nicht in der PCGH-Redaktion entstanden, sondern im Labor des Autors Christoph Katzer, so sehe ich das. Und dieser misst eben in dB und da alle NTs die in der 02/08 gelistet sind aus dem Test der 01/08 stammen, sind eben alle Angaben in dB. Das Bild auf der Seite 57 in der 01/08 sieht _imo_ keinesfalls nach der PCGH-Redaktion aus ...

Verwunderlich in der 02/08 finde ich, dass beim Einzeltest der G92-GTS von 0.3 bzw. 1.1 Sone die Rede ist, bei sämtlichen Referenzkarten in der Marktübersicht aber 04. bzw. 0.5 Sone angeben sind. Vll ein ES?

cYa


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Januar 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> BTW waren die 8 für die PCGHEX diesen Monat zuviel, kann mir die PCGH nicht mehr kaufen



8 Euro? Wow, da hat Dich der Händler aber abgerippt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Januar 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Wer die Werbung, den Preis sowie das Papier der PCGH satt hat, dem empfehle ich die HWL Printed. Hab mich tw. schon gewundert, ob ich nu 2 Seiten umblättere - nein, sind nur so dick. Werbung ist auch kaum drin. Und das alles für 15 / Jahr - Da solltet ihr euch ne Scheibe von abschneiden.



Wir können auch das Papier verbessern, den Preis senken, weniger Seiten drucken, die Werbung weglassen, die DVD rauswerfen und nur noch alle zwei Monate erscheinen. Dann bekommen unsere Redakteure und Volontäre aber leider kein Gehalt mehr. Wäre das fair?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (15. Januar 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir können auch das Papier verbessern, den Preis senken, weniger Seiten drucken, die Werbung weglassen, die DVD rauswerfen und nur noch alle zwei Monate erscheinen. Dann bekommen unsere Redakteure und Volontäre aber leider kein Gehalt mehr. Wäre das fair?



Meine Worte...
rethorische Frage oder ? 

du hast aber noch was vergessen, ihr müstet noch die guten Fazits samt Note sowie den Einkaufsführer weglassen 

Nene, macht mal lieber so weiter und das mit den alle 2 Monate erscheinen ist eine ganz schlechte Idee.
MFG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Januar 2008)

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich will die Hardwareluxx Printed in keiner Weise verunglimpfen. Nur der Vergleich von Marbus hinkt einfach. Und wie gesagt: Bei uns werden alle Redakteure, Volontäre und sogar Praktikanten so bezahlt, dass man davon auch leben kann (okay, bei letzterem reicht es nicht ganz, aber wir vergüten das Praktikum immerhin, was nicht selbstverständlich ist).


----------



## Marbus16 (16. Januar 2008)

Ne Thilo, ihr wart das, mit den Versandkosten 

Was die anderen beiden Postings angeht (sag mal, sind Chefredis immer solche Doppelposter? ): Bin ma so frech und sag ja


----------



## DerSitzRiese (16. Januar 2008)

bitte back to Topic statt sich mit Marbus zu streiten (der is halt so )

@Thilo: warum wurden Beispielsweise die Eingabegeräte weggelassen? 

Das sich die Werbung jetzt im hinterem Teil "sammelt" find ich gut (leichter zu überblättern)


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Januar 2008)

Mich hätte mal der Stromverbrauch der 3 8800GTX interessiert, da Ihr ein 1000W NT benutzt habt.

Und wenn ihr wieder mal sowas macht, probiert doch mal die 650W Version des Be Quiet NTs. Mal sehen ob das gut geht.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (16. Januar 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> ich fang mal an.
> 
> -dünn trotz sehr viel Werbung
> -Einkaufsführer: Eingabegeräte fehlt
> ...



Ich fang auch mal an  und werde mich im Laufe des Tages durcharbeiten.

Dünn: Liegt halt auch am Papier - da haben wir leider keinen Einfluss darauf

E-Führer: Ja, der musste kurzfristig einer News-Feature-Seite weichen - in der 03 ist er auf jeden Fall wieder drin, so wie die anderen auch

Netzteile: Unser externes Testlabor hatte leider nicht mehr rechtzeitig ein Sone-Messgerät organisieren können; wir haben das aber bereits besprochen und ab der nächsten Netzteil-MÜ gibt es auch wieder Sone-Werte.

Preise: Die werden immer tagesaktuell recherchiert, wobei es zu Schwankungen kommen kann; die Preise in Einkaufsführer, Leistungsindex und Startseite Test sollten aber immer übereinstimmen.


----------



## Daniel_M (16. Januar 2008)

XtremeFX schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich sie gut, wobei mich *richtig *ärgert ist die Marktübersicht der Phenom Boards. Soviele gute Boards wurden ausgelassen, z.B. das 790FX DFI, das MA770-DS3 von Gigabyte, das MA790X von Gigabyte und das MA790FX-DS5 von Gigabyte. Ob das Asus M3A dabei war habe ich gerade net im Kopf. Zudem hättet ihr ein wenig über OC bei denen schreiben können.



Von DFI bekamen wir leider kein Testmuster und bei der Gigabyte-Reihe haben wir zunächst stellvertretend das MA790FX-DQ6 getestet. Die anderen Platinen folgen. Das M3A32-MVP Deluxe von Asus war dabei.

Bitte bedenkt, dass wir in einer Marktübersicht immer nur eine begrenzte Anzahl von Platinen testen können und gerade bei neuen Chipsätzen die Pressestellen der Hersteller noch nicht zu allen Platinen fertige Muster verfügbar haben.

Phenom-OC mit 7er Chipsatz folgt in der kommenden Ausgabe 03/2008.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (16. Januar 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> bitte back to Topic statt sich mit Marbus zu streiten (der is halt so )
> 
> @Thilo: warum wurden Beispielsweise die Eingabegeräte weggelassen?
> 
> Das sich die Werbung jetzt im hinterem Teil "sammelt" find ich gut (leichter zu überblättern)



Wenn in der letzten Woche noch dringende Seiten ins Heft müssen, können wir vom Umfang her nicht mehr reagieren; da bleibt dann nur noch die Möglichkeit, eher weniger interessante Seiten durch eher interessante zu ersetzen; so musste der Einkaufsführer leider sterben - aber er kommt ja wieder


----------



## OSI_Lars (16. Januar 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> hab noch was gefunden^^
> 
> ...


 
In diesem Fall haben wir uns beide getäuscht. Es ist eine 8800 GTS. Sorry für die Verwechselung. 

Gruß,
Lars


----------



## simons700 (16. Januar 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Wer die Werbung, den Preis sowie das Papier der PCGH satt hat, dem empfehle ich die HWL Printed. Hab mich tw. schon gewundert, ob ich nu 2 Seiten umblättere - nein, sind nur so dick. Werbung ist auch kaum drin. Und das alles für 15 / Jahr - Da solltet ihr euch ne Scheibe von abschneiden.
> 
> Konstruktive Kritik, keine Werbung und kein Rumhacken, dat iss dieser Post hier.
> 
> BTW waren die 8 für die PCGHEX diesen Monat zuviel, kann mir die PCGH nicht mehr kaufen



Also wenn ich noch was zur HWL sagen darf:
Die ist sowas von schlecht. Ich hab sie mir einmal gekauft (weil die PCGH nicht da war). Und es war natürlich alles veraltet. Da sie ja nur alle 2 Monate raus kommt. (da war die PCGH vom letzten Monat noch besser) 
Aber die Preise sind echt etwas hoch bei PCGH. 
ich meine für 2-3 nimmt sich die doch jeder mal schnell mit aber für über 5 bleibt zum Hardwarekaufen nicht mehr fiel übrig.
PS. Wie dick die Seiten sind ist mir wurscht.


----------



## kmf (16. Januar 2008)

Tja Leute, per Abo lässt sich der eine oder andere "Groschen" schon noch sparen und man hat sie früher als die Masse. 

Und außerdem, wenn man es geschickt anstellt, winkt sogar noch eine fette Werbeprämie.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Januar 2008)

PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> Preise: Die werden immer tagesaktuell recherchiert, wobei es zu Schwankungen kommen kann; die Preise in Einkaufsführer, Leistungsindex und Startseite Test sollten aber immer übereinstimmen.


Könnt ihr das nicht automatisch scripten, so dass ein Redi z.B. ein $Price3750PC12 setzen muss, damit der Preis automatisch eingesetzt wird??


PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Von DFI bekamen wir leider kein Testmuster


Und wie schauts mit Sapphire aus, die ja auch die DFI Boards im Programm haben? 


PS: was haltet ihr für einen Aufrüstbarater, z.B. Athlon XP3000+ vs. Athlon 64/4000+ und ev. noch einen P4/530 reinnehmen...
Oder andersrum:

Einen Performancereport aktueller Spiele, wo besonders die Leistung der CPU berücksichtigt wird.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. Januar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Könnt ihr das nicht automatisch scripten, so dass ein Redi z.B. ein $Price3750PC12 setzen muss, damit der Preis automatisch eingesetzt wird??



Unser DTP-Programm hat keine Live-Anbindung ans Internet. Mit anderen Worten: Nein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Januar 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Unser DTP-Programm hat keine Live-Anbindung ans Internet. Mit anderen Worten: Nein.


Naja, das muss ja auch nicht Live ausm Internet kommen, es reicht ja, wenn (kurz vor Redaktionsschluss) die Praktikanten die Tabelle mit den Preisen aktualisieren.


----------



## joe-icebaer (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo erst mal,

hab die Frage : warum führt der WEBcode zu snapit ins leere?
bei mir funzt er nich


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. Januar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, das muss ja auch nicht Live ausm Internet kommen, es reicht ja, wenn (kurz vor Redaktionsschluss) die Praktikanten die Tabelle mit den Preisen aktualisieren.



Auch das funktioniert nicht. Automatische Import an verschiedene Stellen in mehreren Dokumenten geht nicht.

Glaub's einfach - wir haben uns dazu auch schon Gedanken gemacht. Es ist nicht narrensicher machbar. Sonst stünde nachher noch dein "$Price3750PC12" irgendwo im Heft...


----------



## Bethsoftfan (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
Bis auf ein paar Fehlern (Preise) war die Zeitung, wie
immer, lesenswert

Besonderst der PC-Zusammenbau ist wohl ein schöner Teil in
der Zeitung, besonderst für Anfänger, die das zum ersten mal tun! 

Bissl Offtopic :


PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Von DFI bekamen wir leider kein Testmuster und bei der Gigabyte-Reihe haben wir zunächst stellvertretend das MA790FX-DQ6 getestet. Die anderen Platinen folgen. Das M3A32-MVP Deluxe von Asus war dabei.
> 
> Bitte bedenkt, dass wir in einer Marktübersicht immer nur eine begrenzte Anzahl von Platinen testen können und gerade bei neuen Chipsätzen die Pressestellen der Hersteller noch nicht zu allen Platinen fertige Muster verfügbar haben.
> 
> Phenom-OC mit 7er Chipsatz folgt in der kommenden Ausgabe 03/2008.


 
Wird auch der 9600 Black Edition getestet/overclockt werden?
Werdet ihr das Overdrive Beta zum abschalten des TLB-Patches
evt. benutzen?

Super, ich freu mich immer auf die PCGH, les sie mir immer von
vorne nach hinten und wieder zurück durch!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. Januar 2008)

Hoho,

ich persönlich nehme den Einkaufsführer immer als Wegweiser für die Bestückung meines Rechners oder den meiner Bekannten, Freunde etc.. Wird sicherlich vielen genauso gehen. Deswegen halte ich es für wichtig, diesen nicht einer Diät zu unterwerfen 

Bitte sagt den Kollegen von Antec in der Werbung mal, dass es "80Plus" und nicht "80Olus" heißt. Ich habe, zugegebenermaßen, den Fehler bestimmt schon zwei, drei Monate zurückverfolgt und auf eine Besserung gehofft.

Die Benutzung der Sone-Werte halte ich ebenfalls für sehr hilfreich. Ihr habt uns in den vergangenen Ausgaben sehr gut erklärt, wie wir diese Einheit einzuschätzen und zu verstehen haben. Deswegen fände ich es schade, wenn diese komplett wegfallen würde. Zum Glück nur ein Einzelfall 

Sonst ist mir bisher nichts nennenswertes in die Augen gesprungen.

Weiter so!


----------

